# Immune response



## Shazgeoff (Mar 22, 2013)

I need a natural remedy to boost my dogs immune system, he suffers phemfigous when stressed or up tight.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Shazgeoff said:


> I need a natural remedy to boost my dogs immune system, he suffers phemfigous when stressed or up tight.


Which one of the 4 does he have?

Here are a few things to look into:

The following 2 can be purchased from NaturalRearing.com :: Loading Website... 

*Seven Forest: “Astragalus 10+* (a Chinese Herbal combination) is a tonic prescription that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions.
The particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions. “

*Echinacea Comp Forte:* (Homeopathic combo) “A powerful combination of Echinacea and other homeopathic remedies to stimulate the body’s immune system.” According to nutraceutical researcher, Jon Barron, Echinacea should be used 10 days on then off for one week, then start again, for the system to utilize it properly.

*Cell Advance 880* (for large dog)(vitamins/minerals) http://www.vetriscience.com/sellsheets/Cell%20Advance.pdf Recommended to support and maintain the immune system and to provide antioxidant support for dogs. Go to this page to find site for purchasing: Buy glyco-flex, glycoflex, dog vitamins, health care products dog nutrition, dog supplements, cat vitamins, cat supplements, catnutrition, horse vitamins, horse supplements, horse vitamins, equine, canine,feline, bovine 

BTW, Titer him before any inoculation. With this condition, you can get a waiver for the Rabies vac.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

bovine colostrum - if you can find a 40% immunoglobulin, if no, I use AOR (brand) for my dog, freeze dried, not heat treated (you'll get mixed recommendations on this - My theory is heat denatures) 

Colostrum Article in the American Journal of Natural Medicine | SynertekColostrum.com

and a natural B-complex w/additional B3 (no flush type)...natural not synthetic....look for product that contains methylcobalamin (b12), not cyanocobalamin (synthetic) - I use New Roots Ultra B50

Niacinamide for use in canines, along with tetracycline, can help in the relief of pemphigus complex. This is a condition that affects your dogs' skin, in the form of skin blisters

B vitamins are also good for your dogs' skin health, such as biotin, riboflavin, niacin, and Niacinamide. Put your dog on a nutritional diet which includes 70% protein, along with fresh vegetables, whole grains and omega 3, plus a supplement of B complex. Liver (added to your dogs' diet at least twice weekly) is a great source of vitamin A and has a lot of B vitamins

Although IMO - would ax the grains, baby (specifically) calves liver higher in zinc then grown up liver - also good for skin and immune function

Knowing the Benefits of Niacin and Niacinamide for Your Dog - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

NO spot-on or pesticide HW/flea/tick "prevention" treatments (pesticide that causes skin disorders and other long term health issues) - and as Moms said, no vax. if you can avoid and has positive titers for rabies waiver


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Shazgeoff said:


> I need a natural remedy to boost my dogs immune system, he suffers phemfigous when stressed or up tight.


In regards to "boosting" the immune system, you realize that pemphigus complex is caused by an autoimmune reaction, right? So you really don't want to fire up those white blood cells any more than they already are. 

Not sure what remedies are usually used as anti-inflammatories that would be safe for a dog. The allopathic treatment is usually a course of steroids.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Like sunsets said, I do not believe you want to boost an autoimmune disease at all. The dog is already set at a too high level, you want to modulate or tamp down, which is why cortisol is used. Kind of dangerous from my understanding, to do otherwise. Probably want to talk to some kind of medical professional - guessing sine you're in this section you might be interested in this: http://www.ahvma.org/ . But I would be looking at stress triggers, exercise levels, dog relaxation like Tellington Touch, and things like that and then the medications needed to keep it from gaining strength in the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, I would be looking for a holistic /naturopathic vet and ask them


----------

